# 1996 Nissan 200sx se-r coolant bleed valve



## stevehendo34 (Aug 17, 2011)

1996 Nissan 200sx se-r
Dose it have a coolent bleed valve
If so wher is it


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The 200SX se-r uses an SR20DE engine and it has a coolant bleed valve that's located next to the thermostat housing, on the right side.


----------

